# Healthy Cat Eating Kidney Diet-Cool Or Not?



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

So I have two cats, one is totally healthy, the other one is a six year old cat with failing kidneys. (On a side note, he seems to have made tremendous progress since I almost lost him last February.)

The kidney cat, Ringo, is supposed to eat Science Diet k/d with a healthy dose of Epakitin mixed in. Casey, the healthy cat, eats an over-the-counter Science Diet product.

Of course, they always eat each other's food. I have a small place that really can't be separated. Even when I'm here I'm constantly shooing them away from the food they're not supposed to be eating. So I've given up even though it costs a lot more.

I'm just concerned now that there might be some health effects? I tried googling it but I didn't find anything offhand..


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

The kidney diet is reduced protein, that IMO would be a very unhealthy diet for your healthy cat. Cats need a high amount of protein to be healthy, they are carnivores. I would just stop free feeding and feed two or three meals a day, that way you just have to watch them during the meal to make sure they don't eat each others food.

As a side note, Science Diet is a terrible food, I suggest trying to find a higher quality product for your healthy cat, a quick search of the nutrition section here will help you choose something that is high quality. I don't know anything about kidney issues in cats so I can't advise on whether there is a better option for that cat as well.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

If you are feeding canned food (which I'd highly recommend for any cats) there are some that are just fine for normal and CRF cats alike. 

Tanya's Feline Chronic Renal Failure - canned cat foods USA has a chart about 1/3 of the way down the page. I believe you want foods with phosphorus below 0.9 

A lot of people here have more experience with CRF than I do but I'd suggest looking into giving benezipril, calcitriol, and starting your cat on phosphorus binders.

I recently lost one of my cats, Milo, to CRF. He ate most of the foods listed on the above link that were below 0.9 phosphorus...his favorite was Precise Turkey canned (which is a bit too high of phosphorus but he would eat it).


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

NOT cool! As has already been stated, CRF foods are low protein, and that is NOT what you want to be feeding a healthy cat. Your healthy cat should be eating a high protein food (higher than any of the Science Diet foods, which are waaaay too high carb for species-appropriate feline diets). 

Diets for CRF cats are a matter of considerable debate among both veterinarians and CRF caretakers. Current thinking has shifted to the belief that protein-restricted diets should only be implemented during the latter stages of the disease, but can do more harm than good in early stage CRF. Most cats need protein, and lots of it.

There is NO debate, however, that canned foods are of considerable benefit to CRF cats, whereas kibble is detrimental. This is because kibble is dehydrating, and dehydration is a common and serious problem for CRF cats. The primary management strategy for CRF cats is to maintain proper hydration, and that is almost impossible to do while feeding kibble that absorbs fluid out of the cat's gut. You should be feeding your CRF cat exclusively canned food, assuming he'll eat it. If, of course, he absolutely refuses to eat any canned food at all, then you will need to feed him kibble. Kibble is preferable to starvation. Canned food, BTW, is also a much healthier option for your non-CRF cat for the same reason. 

There is also NO debate that CRF cats should eat foods as low in phosphorus as they are willing to eat.

Your healthy cat should do just fine on two scheduled meals a day, but your CRF cat should be fed smaller meals as often as possible throughout the day. That can be difficult if no one is home during the day, unless your cats wouldn't object to being separated in your home while you're gone so that food can be left out for the CRF cat.

You can read about feeding guidelines for CRF cats here:

http://www.felinecrf.org/which_foods.htm

Laurie


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Thanks. The kidney cat routine I have down. He is well cared for through diet, medication, and sub-q fluids. He will not eat wet cat food under any circumstance. He has three water bowls and two faucets that run constantly. He has gained weight and seems almost like his old self.

Casey, though, I'll make sure he eats a healthy high-protein food.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Clutch said:


> Thanks. The kidney cat routine I have down. He is well cared for through diet, medication, and sub-q fluids. He will not eat wet cat food under any circumstance. He has three water bowls and two faucets that run constantly. He has gained weight and seems almost like his old self.
> 
> Casey, though, I'll make sure he eats a healthy high-protein food.


Cats don't have a thirst drive, since they evolved in desert environments where their water was supplied through their prey. Cats fed a diet of kibble are chronically dehydrated, which really stresses their bodies. 

I'm glad your sick cat seems to be doing better! I think you might be surprised, though, at some of the new information available now-a-days.


----------

